# The next pope's name



## BobVigneault (Apr 8, 2005)

If the cardinals continue on with the established pattern, the next pope will be called John Paul George.

But perhaps Pope Elton John Paul would be a possibility.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)

Was the Pope featured on the Abbey Road cover? 

"When I find myself in times of trouble Mother Mary comes to me..."

"All you need is Popery..." 

[Edited on 4-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 8, 2005)

"All we are saying, is give peace a chance."


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> Was the Pope featured on the Abbey Road cover?
> ...



Wasn't he the one not wearing any shoes. 

[Edited on 4-8-2005 by lwadkins]


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Apr 12, 2005)

if they pick a latin american pope, could it be John Paul George Gringo???


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> "All we are saying, is give peace a chance."



I thought it was peas!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> ...



That's what I tell my two-year-old!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 13, 2005)

it's Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds!

-oops, that's dope, not pope.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> ...



It's what I always said to my girls.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> Was the Pope featured on the Abbey Road cover?
> ...



This apparently refers to his REAL mother, who was called Mary, not she of virgin birth fame...

JH


----------



## govols (Apr 13, 2005)

It's got to be someone from Ireland or the sorts.

How about Pope Sinead O'Conner?

Any takers? Anyone, ... anyone? Class, ... class?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 13, 2005)

That's what I said, Lucy...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Yes, I know...'tis just a jest.


----------



## kceaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Peter Jones is a childhood friend of John Lennon and he told a group of us this past weekend that John was in contact with him months before he was killed, and that he had professed Christ!

Amazing.

KC


----------



## turmeric (Apr 13, 2005)

We'll see when we get there, won't we? I'd be happy to see him there, if God so wills.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> Peter Jones is a childhood friend of John Lennon and he told a group of us this past weekend that John was in contact with him months before he was killed, and that he had professed Christ!
> 
> Amazing.
> ...



That would be wonderful. I hope it's true.

Think of all those people in heaven now. We have read their books. We have listen to their music. We have observed their lives from afar or over the centuries. Someday we will be able to sit down with them and talk. It might take an eternity to do that, along with worshipping our Almighty God!


----------



## kceaster (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, imagine IMAGINE with the change Christ brings!

KC


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 15, 2005)

how about Pope Pius Imposter IV?


----------

